# Nature of Commitment



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently doing my 820 temporary partner visa with my boyfriend.

For the Nature of commitment section I have the following:
•	Joint statutory declaration regarding the Nature of Commitment to each other (signed by us & JP)

•	Applicants work employee emergency contact form naming Sponsor as next of Kin

•	Correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation
-	Facebook messages (extracts)
-	Phone calls 
-	SMS (extracts)
-	Whatsapp conversation (extracts)

•	Personal birthday/Christmas/Valentines cards to each other

•	Sponsor named as Beneficiary on Applicants super fund

Will this be enough? This is the only field I'm worried is slightly skinny....


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

You should make sure not to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend because this would indicate you are just dating and not in a defacto relationship. 
I would also add stat decs from family and friends regarding the nature of your relationship. 
If you have any joint memberships (library etc.) I would add copies of them as well


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

onemorecountry said:


> You should make sure not to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend because this would indicate you are just dating and not in a defacto relationship.
> I would also add stat decs from family and friends regarding the nature of your relationship.
> If you have any joint memberships (library etc.) I would add copies of them as well


Sorry my de facto partner  its good advice to give, thankyou! imagine if i'd calling him my boyfriend the whole way through my application haha. Its just getting used to calling him something else.

We have stat decs from his mum, sister, my mum, my friend & my half sister (all Australian residents except my mum).

We're both a member of the same library so I will include this.

Its funny because all the sections of my application are so full except for this one... the stat decs will probably pad it out though, I initially had these in a different section.

Does anybody else have any advice about what to put in this sect?

Thanks 
Lois


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think it would be even better if you can get stat dec from some common friends (not just family members). Take some photos when you hang out for drinks, picnic etc.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

lois said:


> Sorry my de facto partner  its good advice to give, thankyou! imagine if i'd calling him my boyfriend the whole way through my application haha. Its just getting used to calling him something else.
> 
> We have stat decs from his mum, sister, my mum, my friend & my half sister (all Australian residents except my mum).
> 
> ...


Last will? Receipts for presents you gave each other? ( I actually reviewed what I did and I included what you have, plus PMV300-related items like a receipt for our wedding ring, plane tickets for a trip we had to Manila for my husband to formally seek my family's permission to marry me. Fyi, we have a traditional ceremony called_ pamamanhikan_ which some families still comply with.) I now realize that providing evidence for a de facto relationship is really a lot more challenging...


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

GBP said:


> I think it would be even better if you can get stat dec from some common friends (not just family members). Take some photos when you hang out for drinks, picnic etc.


Thanks GBP. I have a statement from one mutual friend but I will try to get another - I'm jsut wary of bombarding them with stat decs.

I have loads of photos of us with each other on hol & with each others friends & family - however I was going to put these in the 'social' section of my file, not the nature of commitment - is this wrong?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

lois said:


> Thanks GBP. I have a statement from one mutual friend but I will try to get another - I'm jsut wary of bombarding them with stat decs.
> 
> I have loads of photos of us with each other on hol & with each others friends & family - however I was going to put these in the 'social' section of my file, not the nature of commitment - is this wrong?


Not wrong. I think it doesn't really matter where you put them, the CO won't reject your application only because you put the info into the wrong "section".


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Marianina said:


> Last will? Receipts for presents you gave each other? ( I actually reviewed what I did and I included what you have, plus PMV300-related items like a receipt for our wedding ring, plane tickets for a trip we had to Manila for my husband to formally seek my family's permission to marry me. Fyi, we have a traditional ceremony called_ pamamanhikan_ which some families still comply with.) I now realize that providing evidence for a de facto relationship is really a lot more challenging...


We are only 24 & 27 so we don't have a will.

I have plane tickets for all our trips we have taken together & from visiting each other - however these are all in my 'social context' section as I thought travel was part of that?

We are not engaged so we don't have a receipt for a ring or anything but I will try to find receipts for birthday presents. I have bank statements showing all our transactions in the financial section of my application and have highlighted gifts on here, should these bank statements be repeated in the nature of commitment section? Or should I just tell the CO to refer to the financial section?


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

GBP said:


> Not wrong. I think it doesn't really matter where you put them, the CO won't reject your application only because you put the info into the wrong "section".


Thank you 

I might put on my table of contents to refer to the photos for more evidence!


----------

